# MegaByte e Sistema Internazionale

## devilheart

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> e non 1Mb = 1024kb

 veramente quell'equivalenza è sempre stata sbagliata. non ha caso hanno introdotto i prefissi binari

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *devilheart wrote:*   

>  *Ic3M4n wrote:*   e non 1Mb = 1024kb veramente quell'equivalenza è sempre stata sbagliata. non ha caso hanno introdotto i prefissi binari

 

spiega meglio che non ho capito cosa intendi...

----------

## Kernel78

 *devilheart wrote:*   

>  *Ic3M4n wrote:*   e non 1Mb = 1024kb veramente quell'equivalenza è sempre stata sbagliata. non ha caso hanno introdotto i prefissi binari

 

Non poteva essere sbagliata perchè per definizione 1kb era uguale a 10^3 byte quindi 1024, se poi in seguito si sono svegliati e hanno deciso di cambiare questa convenzione non significa che il cambiamento sia retroattivo ...

/EDIT:ops, volevo dire che 1kb era uguale a 2^10  :Embarassed: 

----------

## devilheart

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

>  *devilheart wrote:*    *Ic3M4n wrote:*   e non 1Mb = 1024kb veramente quell'equivalenza è sempre stata sbagliata. non ha caso hanno introdotto i prefissi binari 
> 
> spiega meglio che non ho capito cosa intendi...

 kilo, mega, giga e così via sono tutti prefissi del sistema internazionale e significano 10^3,10^6 e 10^9, indipendentemente dall'unità di misura usata. le potenze in base 1024 sono entrate in uso perché sono potenze di 2 molto simili a quelle in base 1000 ma restano comunque sbagliate. per risolvere l'ambiguità nel SI sono stati introdotti i prefissi binari in base 1024 (2^10) purtroppo però non tutto il software si è ancora adeguato. se usi il gnome-system-monitor vedrai che le grandezze usano i prefissi binari (KiB,MiB,Gib)

per altre info http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Binary_prefix

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *devilheart wrote:*   

>  *Ic3M4n wrote:*    *devilheart wrote:*    *Ic3M4n wrote:*   e non 1Mb = 1024kb veramente quell'equivalenza è sempre stata sbagliata. non ha caso hanno introdotto i prefissi binari 
> 
> spiega meglio che non ho capito cosa intendi... kilo, mega, giga e così via sono tutti prefissi del sistema internazionale e significano 10^3,10^6 e 10^9, indipendentemente dall'unità di misura usata. le potenze in base 1024 sono entrate in uso perché sono potenze di 2 molto simili a quelle in base 1000 ma restano comunque sbagliate. per risolvere l'ambiguità nel SI sono stati introdotti i prefissi binari in base 1024 (2^10) purtroppo però non tutto il software si è ancora adeguato. se usi il gnome-system-monitor vedrai che le grandezze usano i prefissi binari (KiB,MiB,Gib)
> 
> per altre info http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Binary_prefix

 

lo so che sono due cose differenti il 2^10 ed il 10^3, pero' in ambito informatico io ho sempre visto utilizzare il 2^10, gli unici che utilizzano il 10^3 sono i produttori di hardware, che in questo modo possono venderti una cosa piu' piccola al prezzo di una piu' grande.

----------

## devilheart

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> lo so che sono due cose differenti il 2^10 ed il 10^3, pero' in ambito informatico io ho sempre visto utilizzare il 2^10, gli unici che utilizzano il 10^3 sono i produttori di hardware, che in questo modo possono venderti una cosa piu' piccola al prezzo di una piu' grande.

 lo so, però in questo caso i produttori di hardware (in particolare di memorie di massa) hanno ragione. posso capire che per ragioni storiche si tente ancora ad ustilizzare il 2^10 però ora che ci sono prefissi appositi non mi sembra il caso di continuare con questa ambiguità

----------

## randomaze

 *devilheart wrote:*   

> lo so, però in questo caso i produttori di hardware (in particolare di memorie di massa) hanno ragione. 

 

Neanche tanto: bit e byte non sono parte del sistema internazionale, come euro, offerta, drive, death. E se metti il prefisso "mega" acquistano tutte un senso compiuto diverso da quello inteso dal SI.

----------

## cloc3

 *devilheart wrote:*   

> posso capire che per ragioni storiche

 

non credo che si tratti esattamente di ragione storiche.

ogni singola unità di memoria è indirizzata da un bus fisico che possiede una struttura binaria.

giocando sull'equivoco, i costruttori prendono due piccioni con una fava. hanno ragione ... e risparmiano.

però è come addobbare un albero di Natale lasciando vuota la parte alta vicino alla punta.

il linguaggio naturale dell'informatica è motivato da ragioni tecniche precise, che il SI non ha diritto di ignorare senza motivo.

secondo me, perciò, non si dovrebbe addottarlo in questo genere di situazioni: farlo comporta uno spreco di funzionalità, un inganno dell'utente, e un impoverimento culturale di fondo.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> non sono parte del sistema internazionale, come euro, offerta, drive, death. E se metti il prefisso "mega" acquistano tutte un senso compiuto diverso da quello inteso dal SI.

   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Randomaze sei un genio  :Wink: 

----------

## devilheart

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Neanche tanto: bit e byte non sono parte del sistema internazionale, come euro, offerta, drive, death. E se metti il prefisso "mega" acquistano tutte un senso compiuto diverso da quello inteso dal SI.

 però quelli, a parte forse l'euro, non sono unità di misura

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> il linguaggio naturale dell'informatica è motivato da ragioni tecniche precise, che il SI non ha diritto di ignorare senza motivo.

 però ha introddotto e quantificato i prefissi standard e ha pure introdotto prefissi appositi per le esigenze informatiche, quindi non c'è ragione per preservare queste ambiguità

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Scusa ma non capisco proprio: ammettendo pure che il SI abbia tutte le ragioni del mondo mi spieghi come si dovrebbe ragionare in informaica in base 10 visto e considerato che e' TUTTO costruito per essere calcolato in base 2 ?

----------

## randomaze

Thread splittato da qui e poi spostato dal Forum italiano (Italian) al Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

## devilheart

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> Scusa ma non capisco proprio: ammettendo pure che il SI abbia tutte le ragioni del mondo mi spieghi come si dovrebbe ragionare in informaica in base 10 visto e considerato che e' TUTTO costruito per essere calcolato in base 2 ?

 ragioni come prima e cambi i prefissi. invece di usare 1 kilobyte=1024bytes usi 1 kibibyte =1024 bytes

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> Scusa ma non capisco proprio: ammettendo pure che il SI abbia tutte le ragioni del mondo mi spieghi come si dovrebbe ragionare in informaica in base 10 visto e considerato che e' TUTTO costruito per essere calcolato in base 2 ?

 Forse perché abbiamo dieci dita nelle mani?   :Smile: 

Fosse per me cambierei anche quelle spaventose unità di tempo che gli stolti chiamano minuto, ora, giorno, settimana, mese, anno in unità in base 10. decisecondo,ettosecondo,kilosecondo, megasecondo, gigasecondo etc...

Pensa quanto sarebbe più semplice... quando vai a lavorare sai che se prima prendevi 10 euro l'ora ora invece prendi 2,7 periodico euro ogni kilosecondo...

----------

## djinnZ

e dovresti incominciare con il cambiare la misura degli angoli...

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

???

----------

## djinnZ

è da quello che viene la faccenda dei 60 secondi = 1 minuto etc.

Non mi chiedere come e perchè, non lo ricordo. Quanto alla base decimale pare che sia una scelta quasi automatica da parte della razza umana.

Ovviamente cazzantonio era sarcastico, come me.

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Si i punti di domanda erano per il post di cazzantonio... e continuo a non capire la risposta al suo quote...

ma vabbe' non e' molto importante

----------

## nick_spacca

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> Si i punti di domanda erano per il post di cazzantonio... e continuo a non capire la risposta al suo quote...
> 
> ma vabbe' non e' molto importante

 

Tranquillo, non è un tuo problema...non sei neanche l'unico   :Twisted Evil: 

Sono anni che proviamo a capirlo, ma niente...è un caso disperato!!!   :Laughing: 

PS: penso (spero) per altro fosse una battuta riuscita male...vero ale?    :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## randomaze

 *devilheart wrote:*   

>  *Ic3M4n wrote:*   e non 1Mb = 1024kb veramente quell'equivalenza è sempre stata sbagliata. non ha caso hanno introdotto i prefissi binari

 

Credo che i produttori di HD d'ora in poi conteranno meglio

----------

## cloc3

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Credo che i produttori di HD d'ora in poi conteranno meglio

 

 *Quote:*   

> l'azienda di San Francisco dovrà apporre uno specifico avviso riguardo questa vicenda sulle pagine del proprio sito web

 

temo che pagheranno una volta, ma poi riprenderanno il giochetto con l'alibi dell'avviso.

----------

